# deer hind qtr.



## terrance o (Nov 29, 2007)

what is the best way to smoke a hind quarter? do you brine if so in what? do you wrap with fat and or foil?  Pleas help because i have only one day to get it prepared.


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Nov 29, 2007)

Welcome to SMF! It will help folks give you answers if you can tell us what you are using for equipment, what part of the country/world you live in and how much experience you have with smoking. 

I can't help you much on the deer hind quarter cuz I'm pretty new to smoking meat, but I'm sure someone will be along pretty soon who can help.

Make yourself at home, we're glad you're here.


----------



## mj-air23 (Nov 29, 2007)

I only make jerky out of my venison hind quarters, in which I brine them with a mixture of tender quick, salt, and water, then I smoke. If doing a whole hind ham, I might opt to brine, then maybe wrap with bacon, just to lock in the extra juices. I might also add exta spices to the brine, whichever your taste buds prefer.


----------



## ds7662 (Nov 29, 2007)

Cooking the hind qtr's is like cooking a beef roast. The big thing though is that with venison because it is low fat it will dry out quickly. 
I would say brine/marinate it for sometime. Use something you think might make the meat taste good.(not that it doesn't anyway).
I injected my last ones also to help keep them moist while cooking. 
It was then rubbed with mustard and my own rub mix. I then wraped it in bacon. Placed on smoker over water pan. Cut some apples up and put them in the water pan as well.
Anyway smoked it to internal temp of 160*. It was great.


----------



## terrance o (Dec 10, 2007)

the hind qtr. came out great.  I soaked it in game tame, water, salt, sugar, oranges,orange juice and olive oil.  just before  put it on i wrap it in beef fat. i used hickory /maple wood for smoke and cooked until 160 internal temp.  everyone said it was good.  

i built me a bbq pits and that's what i smoked it in.


----------



## skinnerc06 (Dec 10, 2007)

Terrance, 
   you got any pics of your pit?


----------



## terrance o (Dec 13, 2007)

yea but they are too large to attach here.  i found th pit on the net then went from there


----------

